# Why did the new Gel Skins for K2, not make face skins?



## MineKinder (Jan 5, 2009)

I can't understand why the new skins for K2, are for the back of the Kindle only?
It has been long standing since K1 came out, that skins came for the face of the Kindle.
That's the part, your looking at all of the time!
I wonder if there is an issue with skin, of the front of K2


----------



## Dangerosa (Dec 5, 2008)

If you write to them they'll probably let you know. They're cool people.  

The site is gelaskins.com.


----------



## ELDogStar (Dec 19, 2008)

My thought would be that it is the backside that gets laid down on things and the purpose of the skin is to avoid scratches.
(When the Kindle is used caseless.)

But what do I know? I am just the dog trainer...


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

this is probably a good place to ask my question about those skins -- the ones on the face have a design that goes over where you read -- doesn't that bother you while you are reading  Or am I missing something and it can be moved when you read.... 

thanks


----------



## MineKinder (Jan 5, 2009)

Dangerosa said:


> If you write to them they'll probably let you know. They're cool people.
> 
> The site is gelaskins.com.


Good Idea, I am going to right now!

Thanks!


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

rho said:


> this is probably a good place to ask my question about those skins -- the ones on the face have a design that goes over where you read -- doesn't that bother you while you are reading Or am I missing something and it can be moved when you read....


There isn't anything over the screen. The decalgirl skins come with a screensaver that matches the design; I'm not sure about other brands.


----------



## Goofy370 (Dec 6, 2008)

I wish they made skins for the Kindle1. I really like the library skin.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

marianner said:


> There isn't anything over the screen. The decalgirl skins come with a screensaver that matches the design; I'm not sure about other brands.


Right. And installing the screensaver is optional, so you can keep Oscar Wilde & Co. if you want.

L


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Goofy370 said:


> I wish they made skins for the Kindle1. I really like the library skin.


I like the Library skin too. I wish they made a skin that would go on the front of the Kindle.


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

Dangerosa said:


> If you write to them they'll probably let you know. They're cool people.
> 
> The site is gelaskins.com.


I already asked (last week). They said that they may consider it in the future.Reply below
---------------------
Thanks Jesslyn!
I would say we will definitely re-evaluate after the release date, but 
I don't know for sure yet!

Kind Regards,


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

marianner said:


> There isn't anything over the screen. The decalgirl skins come with a screensaver that matches the design; I'm not sure about other brands.


ahhhh thank you --- that makes sense now --


----------

